# [HELP] fichier en .cwk



## Rhyuka (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir !

je vais faire bref, mais j'espère efficace :
j'ai un dossier ultra-important pour mes TPE qui se trouve être en .cwk, n'étant pas en possession d'un Mac, je ne sais pas comment l'ouvrir.. 
Pourriez-vous me donnez une solution ou, le must du luxe, accepter de changer mon fichier en un fichier .doc pour que je puisse l'ouvrir directement ?

Merci d'avance à mes futurs héros !


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2011)

Rhyuka a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> je vais faire bref, mais j'espère efficace :
> j'ai un dossier ultra-important pour mes TPE qui se trouve être en .cwk, n'étant pas en possession d'un Mac, je ne sais pas comment l'ouvrir..
> ...



Ouah ! cwk : Clariswork, quel célèbre ancêtre !!:rateau:  Je n'ai pas de solution présentement en tête mais je me demande si sur internet tu ne peut pas trouver un traduction en ligne ?
Les amis vont bien te trouver ça 
cordialement JPP


----------



## Rhyuka (29 Janvier 2011)

Je sais bien ! Je me demande bien pourquoi le fichier s'est mis come ça..
Un traducteur en ligne ? Aucune idée de ce que c'est mais je vais regarder, merci !


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2011)

Rhyuka a dit:


> Je sais bien ! Je me demande bien pourquoi le fichier s'est mis come ça..
> Un traducteur en ligne ? Aucune idée de ce que c'est mais je vais regarder, merci !



Attends expliques un peu !!!! A l'origine ton fichier n'était pas cwk ???:mouais:


----------



## Rhyuka (29 Janvier 2011)

Je sais pas vraiment, en fait.. 
Mais de tous mes fichiers, c'est le seul.

Mais c'est pas grâve je viens de trouver un convertisseur .cwk en .doc, ça a marché, youpi ! Haha

(par contre, maintenant que je suis là, nouveau problème : j'ai un .psd, qu'est-ce que c'est ?)


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2011)

Rhyuka a dit:


> Je sais pas vraiment, en fait..
> Mais de tous mes fichiers, c'est le seul.
> 
> ...
> ...


c'est du photoshop et ça peut s 'ouvrir avec ACDsee ou Irfanview(gratuit)
cordialement JPP


----------



## Rhyuka (29 Janvier 2011)

Du photoshop ? Alors c'est normal !

Eh bien merci beaucoup JPP !


----------

